# 3 days late and confused, more confused now period has come and gone



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone had any advice.  I have had 3 failed IVF cycles and I have been diagnosed with hydrosalpinx in my right tube which I am waiting to have clipped (devastated).  ive been told that my chances are slim even with IVF.  My cycles were a little off track and ranging from 12 -19 days apart until they calmed down to 25 days on average.  I had tests done as i was convinced I was peri menopausal but I am not.  

So heres my confusion: I can usually tell my period is due and call it to the hour.  This month though I started getting cramps about 9 days before period was due.  (due on 27th Dec).  The pain got so uncomfortable but not unbearable I was convinced I would get my period early, christmas eve or christmas day, which I was dreading as I like to retreat for a day.

(TMI ahead) My cervix went high and hard which usually happens the day before I am due on, then it went low, which usually happens within hours of af showing, but this time it felt so soft it was almost mushy if that makes sense.  When I checked my cervix there was a hint of pinky yellow in the discharge, which I usually get before I start so all signs pointed to af showing.  Then on the day it was due, the discharge went white and yesterday my cervix went mid-high and has stayed quite high since.  The discharge has stayed white too.  I am having on off cramps in my left side and occasionally on the right, so it really feels like its ready to show but nothing is happening.  I do not feel sick and I have no water retention pain like I usually get.  My boobs did the usual aching and firm and then sagged a little    as they always do. Now they are slightly sensitive but more like a tickle and I am only aware of it because I symptom spot.  I have also been so gassy, Im rather embarrassed and actually slept in a different room from my DH as it was so bad it would have killed any chance of future romance   .  I will add that I am feeling very 'romantic' and i keep getting a throbbing sensation down there.  I have been peeing a lot but recently I have been doing that leading up to af.  

Im really confused.  I get such a usual routine of symptoms leading to af and I thought it was the same this month but then it passed and and nothing has shown.  But I am still getting pains in my left side.  I dont want to check my cervix too much because last month I went a little crazy with the detective work and I ended up feeling like I had caused a bit of inflammation.  Im going a little bit crazy waiting for it to show and I am not going to test at this stage as I am trying to stay grounded and convince myself it is just an odd cycle. (the heartache I feel when I see the not pregnant sign is too much) I would love to hear anyone elses perspective.  Sorry for babbling I am actually so confused by this that i dont know how to explain it all.  I will test in a few days if there is still no sign bt for now I would just love to know if anyone else has experienced this.  As I am writing my right side is starting to shoot slightly.  So maybe it is just a messed up cycle but being late is not really a problem I am used to.


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

The pain is quite intense now and I have some watery bright red blood.  Not much at all.  Never experienced this.  I'm starting to get scared something is very wrong and don't lknow what to do.  If I goto hospital they are useless with endo and it becomes a battle to prevent them giving me the wrong drugs and making wrong diagnosis. I end up having to wait and see a specialist weeks later. 
I'm having palpatations in my chest. Everything feels really strange.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I know you said you dont like neg tests and I totally understand where you are coming from, I got quite phobic about pee sticks at one point but have you done a test?  Some of the signs you are describing are like when ive had a BFP, esp peeing and feeling "romantic" 
I would also get the pain checked out. 
Good luck I really hope it is some positive news for you
Iivity


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

The bleeding is a little more apparent but it's still all very odd, a bit thicker.  The pain is keeping me in bed now.  I have asked my dh to pick up a test as I'm now concerned that it's either a miscarriage or ectopic, can't ignore it any longer.  I feel very sick and faint, the pain is unbearable now.  
I won't lie, I went to the loo in the early hours and actually got excited that I was pregnant.  It was so odd.  High cervix, white discharge AFTER having a teeny pink discharge.  I knew the minute I allowed myself to believe, the bleeding would show one way or another.  I feel very tearful but unable to cry.    What a fabulous way to start the new year!


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

I wanted to update as I know when I'm looking for things I want to know what the outcome is.  I did a test and its negative,  heart always sinks, no matter how prepared in always hoping.  I have the grossest metallic taste in my mouth and my dh is convinced its an early miscarriage.  The good news is it's not ectopic. So swings and roundabouts I guess if I'm looking for a positive. 😥


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

So I thought I would continue on the same thread as following a journey for some is really helpful when looking for similar experiences.
My period came and went.  It seemed to be bright red blood for the most of it and fairly uncomfortable.  Thing is we know i ovulate early and we cant guarantee the ovulation actually leaves the ovary. So we start trying as soon as my body allows me to take the pain of sex.  I was still bleeding a little(not much) when we dtd and it wasnt actually that painful, usually I feel like I could be sick from the pain.  What is really odd is that I am having the strangest symptoms that I never get at this stage of my cycle.Only really finished bleeding fully today/last night.  My (.)(.)'s feel strange, not painful, but slightly full and heavier than usual.  My tummy feels like I am about to get the mother of all periods, water retention sensation.  I feel a little nauseous but not enough to worry me and I have lost my appetite.  When I do eat, everything tastes disgusting and sweet, not matter how savoury it is.  I managed to eat some par boiled brocolli cold and thought it was wonderful  and I could eat a cocktail of green vege, Im salivating just thinking about it. My tummy feels so uncomfortable I cant lean the laptop on it as it feels like pressure, no pain though.  My back and neck are filled with tension and I cant get comfortable.  To top it all off, my body feels exhausted but I am wide awake and have been struggling to sleep.  I know I am not pregnant as I have tested and I have had a bleed so I was wondering if anyone else would know why I am having such peculiar symptoms.  It almost feels like an upset tummy without the upset tummy.
Anyone who has experienced anything similar I would be grateful to hear your thoughts  This whole month has really messed with my head.  I am booked in to see my gp next week and she is very good, if I ask her to investigate anything she gets on it straight away so anything you suggest I am happy to consider with her as I am going pretty crazy trying to work this out.  
Please help put me out of my misery.  xx


----------

